

Show HN: Web News Bot, text mining the news - bsinger
http://www.webnewsbot.com

======
bsinger
I made this site to analyze and compare the readability of popular news sites.
Every two hours, it scrapes articles from the RSS feeds of eight news sites
with high circulation. I'm working on adding a few more sites into the mix.

It's all Perl, with Mojolicious, DBIx::Class, and PostgreSQL. I also wrote a
CPAN module (Lingua::EN::Clarity) specifically for use in tandem with this
project.

So far, it only calculates the Flesch-Kincaid Grade Level, but I'm building
some more advanced functionality. I haven't written too many tests for it, so
it's hardly secure or optimized, but I'm hoping to have it reasonably solid by
the weekend.

